# Can Whey be used in place of buttermilk?



## sylviam (Jan 4, 2012)

I know whey made from yogurt is acidic and it can be used in place of buttermilk. But can it be used in place of buttermilk for sweet recipes (I am planning on making some chess tarts and wondered if I can use whey instead of buttermilk) I haven't used it in dessert recipes before.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

I love this question!

Anyone have an answer?


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

One cup whole milk, remove one tablespoon and replace with one tablespoon lemon juice. Wait until it coagulates or splits. Works for pancakes and muffins etc. Not exactly the same thing as buttermilk, but a worthy substitute in a pinch.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Jake, the question is whether whey can work instead of buttermilk. 

Whey is something that can easily end up in large quantities that get dumped. So Sylvia is wondering if it can be used this way. The only thing I know for sure is that it makes good plant food, but the buttermilk thing is very clever -- if it works!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

I thought I answered the question. I've used it in sweets such as muffins, scones, and pancakes as an adequate sub. Not sure how it would work in a chess cake. It would depend on whether the king or queen is willing to use the substitute, but I would think it would be satisfactory - without having tried it. So I guess I didn't answer the question because I didn't use it specifically for a chess cake.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Maybe I misunderstood. Sorry!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ckwwild (May 1, 2016)

I wouldn't because If I am going to make something like chess pie I want it to be as fattening and gluttonous as possible. Truly though, as long as your recipe still has plenty of butter I don't see why it wouldn't work.

Rebeccah Durkin taught me this surprising drink recipe and it is hands down my favorite thing to do with whey that isn't ricotta:

3/4 gallon whey (The fresher the better but frozen and thawed works well enough)

1/2 cup lemon juice (maybe less since you'll have acid whey instead of sweet whey)

3/4 cup sugar (or other sweetener)

1 quart frozen strawberries

Blend everything together. It tastes like lemonade but better and can make a serious dent in any leftover whey situation.


----------



## ChefCookie2000 (Nov 29, 2017)

sylviam said:


> I know whey made from yogurt is acidic and it can be used in place of buttermilk. But can it be used in place of buttermilk for sweet recipes (I am planning on making some chess tarts and wondered if I can use whey instead of buttermilk) I haven't used it in dessert recipes before.


Did you try out the chess tarts with whey? I'm curious to know how it turned out.
We always have a lot of whey around here, and I experiment now and again - I recently made gingerbread cookies with whey in lieu of buttermilk. It turned out great! I've done the same with banana bread with great results.


----------

